# Windows and doors



## polenta (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello,

I am working on the restoration of an eighteenth century farmhouse in Abruzzo and cannot locate new, energy efficient windows required by EU standards, other than the typical issue PVC or wood double casement. I am looking for the traditional three light per sash casement window that was so popular all over Europe during the period. I also need two sets of french doors with the same configuration. Any and all help would be appreciated. 
Thank you,
David


----------

